# Which way to turn this Koa?



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been saving this blank for years. Since before I had even had a lathe. I'm not sure I'm experienced enough to turn it (I've turned maybe 4 small bowls) but I can't wait any longer. I am pretty confident (sometimes overly) so I'm going for it. I was going to turn three pepper mills from it but I think a bowl would be a better choice. 

The advice I want is which do y'all think should be the top and which the bottom? I'm going to glue a block to the bottom instead of turning a recess since it's only 3" thick. It's 9.375 square. Here's the best pics I can show . . 

[attachment=2760]

[attachment=2761]

[attachment=2762]

[attachment=2763]

[attachment=2764]

[attachment=2765]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder if I compressed the shavings into a tight cube with CA in it would it look good.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2012)

That last photo looks like the bottom to me… I generally put the prettiest face on the bottom of a bowl and the top of a hollowform. You can get some ornaments out of the corners if you'll round it up before mounting it on the lathe… Here's a style that's fun and easy to make.

This is a photo of an ornament made by Curt Fuller… He's the King of this style in my opinion.[attachment=2774]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, Nice piece of wood!:yes: I often spend time looking at a blank and visualising what will be turned away as waste and try to save the best parts for show from the top for bowls, most views of bowls are from the top unless it is a very deep bowl. That blank doesn't look that thick.


----------

